# Oostwold Airshow, June 5th 2017.



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2017)

Karl and I traveled over to northern Holland on Friday 2nd June, to meet-up with Marcel at the Oostwold airshow, as well as do some visits to the Arnhem battlefields, which I'll cover in another thread,
Oostwold airfield is a small, private grass strip on the northern tip of Holland, just 26 miles east of the city of Groningen, below the Ems estuary, and hosts a two-day airshow every two years, with the 'warbirds' day being on the second day, Monday.
The line-up was extensive and varied, although due to weather further west, and in the UK, a couple of participants, including the Catalina, couldn't get there. However, the show was a great success, with fine weather and a crowd in excess of 20,000.
The resident P-51D Mustang 'Damn Yankee' opened the show with a fine display, even if the sound of it's engine was drowned by the Glenn Miller music blasting from the PA system, and, unlike at UK airshows, the display line was a lot closer to the crowd line, allowing a great view of this beautiful aircraft as it cavorted around the sky.
I'll open my contribution to the thread with a few 'tasters' showing 'Damn Yankee' doing it's stuff. and I'll post further pics of the show when I've had a chance to sort them, over the weekend. No doubt Karl and Marcel will add their pics as the thread progresses.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2017)

Great shots there Terry


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2017)

Ah, can I post my best pictures of Dam Yankee here Terry? I had some great ones.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2017)

Sweet shots there Marcel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2017)

Hawks!

75A-1 Hawk
P40C Warhawk
P40F Warhawk


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2017)

Terry, the Catalina did not come because of recent engine failure. They had just installed a new engine and are still doing test flights.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2017)

Great stuff Marcel, keep it up


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Great stuff Marcel, keep it up


Oh, I've many more. I already sorted them out. But let's give Karl and Terry a chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2017)

Excellent shots guys. Looking forward to many more.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2017)

Fabulous stuff guys, simply fabulous.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2017)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks Paul.
Great shots Marcel, and thanks for clarifying the Catalina problem - I'd thought the engine problem had happened en route.

I've got loads of pics to sort and edit, so keep posting - I'll get some more posted over the weekend.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 9, 2017)

Great start


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2017)

Love those early Curtisses.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)

Great Pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2017)

A few more of 'Damn Yankee'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2017)

sweet Terry


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2017)

Great shots Terry. How many photos did you take in total?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2017)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks Paul, Marcel and Hugh.
Marcel, I took around 2,000 pics, between two cameras, at the show.

More to follow soon.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, I only took 755  After shifting, I kept 189.
Here some more of the airshow, avoiding the spits for now  :


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice ones Marcel.
I haven't checked them properly yet, but out of that 2,000, which includes general shots and some of the crowds, probably half are usable.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2017)

Good job! I had quite some usable ones. But many were the same.

You know they have a photo contest? You can send your best 3 photo's. Don't remember what the price was, maybe a flight in Damn Yankee or so (probably not  )


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2017)

Great shots, keep 'em coming.......


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2017)

A few general shots of some of the ground activity. Karl and I did a 'recce' on the Saturday, and got a couple of shots of the preparations, with the next lot showing the re-enactment 'camps' on the Monday, and some of the aircraft parked, and taxiing.
I really want one of those 'Black Shape Prime' jobs !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2017)

Great stuff guys.


----------



## at6 (Jun 11, 2017)

Great shots of the T-6s. You gotta love the registration on the one from Germany. It made me laugh. It would have been even funnier if one the "K"s had been replaced with a "C".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2017)

at6 said:


> Great shots of the T-6s. You gotta love the registration on the one from Germany. It made me laugh. It would have been even funnier if one the "K"s had been replaced with a "C".


The story goes that it's owner had difficulties registering the aircraft in Germany and when he finally did he chose this registration to show his appreciation to the authorities.

Some more nice photos Terry. Good stuff. Hope Karl will join as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2017)

Great Pics.


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2017)

Marcel said:


> The story goes that it's owner had difficulties registering the aircraft in Germany and when he finally did he chose this registration to show his appreciation to the authorities.
> 
> Some more nice photos Terry. Good stuff. Hope Karl will join as well.


Will sort some out tomorrow Marcel.

Catching up on jobs for my wife left over from moving house a week before Terry and I set off for Zuidlaren.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2017)

Ah, I forgot you just moved Karl. Good luck 

Some more:


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2017)

While we're at it, Beechcraft D18S of the Dutch "Historic flight".


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 11, 2017)

Beauty


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2017)

A few more, with some 'arrivals', general ground shots, and the start of the Harvard display - the one with the 'interesting' registration !!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2017)

More of the Harvard, and the Breitling Wing Walkers.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 11, 2017)

Great shots guys!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 11, 2017)

Great


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks chaps - more tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2017)

You guys did much better than i did, will sort some of my efforts out tomorrow.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

Love the one with the AN2 and the tigermoth. I tried to get that photo as well but failed.


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2017)

ok a few of mine, starting with some ground shots


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2017)

some arrivals as they flew in


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2017)

Fine selection of pics.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

Their quite good, Karl.  You've been too modest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Their quite good, Karl.  You've been too modest.


Thanks my friend.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2017)

Good ones Karl, and you caught the AN-2 well.
Still sorting the next lot.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2017)

Good shots guys.


----------



## stona (Jun 12, 2017)

Great photos.

I couldn't help but notice the unfortunate (to an English speaker) registration of the white/blue T-6 Harvard 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

stona said:


> Great photos.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice the unfortunate (to an English speaker) registration of the white/blue T-6 Harvard
> 
> ...


That was intentional as I already explained. The owner had trouble registering the aircraft. So in the end he chose this registration to show what he thought about the authorities.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2017)

Excellent shots!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2017)

Good shots Karl. More please


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay, Spitfires!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2017)

Great shots Marcel !
I'll post some more a little later, after dinner.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

Former enemies, OV-10 Bronco and Yak52's


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2017)

Sweet shots, love the clipped wing spitfire

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

Of course our little Fokkers (yes I know how that sounds) S.11's were there as well.
And a beautiful Mustang in RAF colours from Norway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2017)

Great stuff Marcel, and you captured that vertical break well.
Those little Fokkers were amazing - they didn't so much take off, as amble slowly down the runway and step into the air !


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks Terry. I've seen the Fokker 4 so often, I guess I instinctively know when to push that button


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2017)

Yep, i'm like that with some of the Duxford displays.

A few more from me ....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2017)

And more of the Cessna 02 Skymaster, something I haven't seen before. although I have seen the civilian version.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

Some very nice pics of the Cessna Terry. It's a nice little airplane, looking like a Fokker D.XXIII. I don't have good photos of it , like you have apart form the two I already posted.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2017)

Great!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2017)

Superb stuff guys. Getting me stoked for Dux!


----------



## at6 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice selection of aircraft at the show apparently. Love the photos, especially of the Texans and the Harvard.


----------



## parsifal (Jun 13, 2017)

great photos guys. looks as if you had a great time?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2017)

Great stuff again , got me itching for an airshow


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Great stuff again , got me itching for an airshow


In 2 years, Oostwold Groningen, The Netherlands. I'll bring you a chair.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2017)

Marcel said:


> In 2 years, Oostwold Groningen, The Netherlands. I'll bring you a chair.



LOL Marcel, you never know


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2017)

I can recommend it Paul - great place, great people, and a relaxed atmosphere.
Given that this was held on a small, grass airstrip, more or less in the back of beyond, the organisation throughout was possibly the best I've seen at _*any*_ airshow, with superb traffic and car-parking control, no traffic jams, easy access and exit and, although there were in excess of 20,000 people, there was plenty of space and open areas, and no congestion.
First pics below show the airfield area and approach roads on the Saturday before the show. The entrance, at the west end of the field, is behind the white 'Security' car in the first pic, whilst in the second pic, looking the other way, the white marquee beneath the trees is the main car park, charging only 2 Euros ($2.25, £1.75) for a full day parking !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2017)

Good ones Terry.


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2017)

ok more of mine

O2









Damn Yankee

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2017)

Bronco and Thunder Yaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2017)

Bronco and Thunder Yaks continued.









Breitling wing walkers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2017)

Airframes said:


> I can recommend it Paul - great place, great people, and a relaxed atmosphere.
> Given that this was held on a small, grass airstrip, more or less in the back of beyond, the organisation throughout was possibly the best I've seen at _*any*_ airshow, with superb traffic and car-parking control, no traffic jams, easy access and exit and, although there were in excess of 20,000 people, there was plenty of space and open areas, and no congestion.
> First pics below show the airfield area and approach roads on the Saturday before the show. The entrance, at the west end of the field, is behind the white 'Security' car in the first pic, whilst in the second pic, looking the other way, the white marquee beneath the trees is the main car park, charging only 2 Euros ($2.25, £1.75) for a full day parking !



Thanks for the info Terry, will keep that in mind. Great set of pictures


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2017)

Those are actually pretty good Karl!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2017)

You got some good ones there Karl.

More of the Thunder Yaks, and the start of the Norseman display from me .....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2017)

More of the Norseman, and the Fokker Four, plus the Beech 18 taxing for its display.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2017)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2017)

The Beech 18 and the AN-2 formation .....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2017)

The three Curtiss Hawk series displays .....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2017)

my shots of the An2 and Beech 18


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2017)

we all got that front-shot of the beech. All slightly different. You can even see the difference in height of us 3 if you look at the photos.

Karl:





Terry:





Mine:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2017)

Great stuff guys.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2017)

Superb stuff guys
Lighting looks to be fairly photographer friendly. Really like the Norseman.

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2017)

Glad you guys had beautiful weather. Looks like you guys really had a great time. Keep the shots going


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2017)

Some pictures of that I took of the Wingwalkers:


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2017)

Some more...Spitfires...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice Marcel


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice shots Karl and Marcel.
And regarding the Beech - you two had an advantage, as I was sitting 1.5 meters lower - with that bl**dy fence and loudspeaker in the way !
But I did get a smile off the girl with the Air Combat Europe team - twice ....................... !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 14, 2017)

Why do I suddenly want to go to Europe? Could it be her?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2017)

Great shots guys!


----------



## parsifal (Jun 15, 2017)

mama mia


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Nice shots Karl and Marcel.
> And regarding the Beech - you two had an advantage, as I was sitting 1.5 meters lower - with that bl**dy fence and loudspeaker in the way !
> But I did get a smile off the girl with the Air Combat Europe team - twice ....................... !!
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with your view I would say, Terry. We had the best looking mechanic of the field in front of us


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2017)

Sweet shots guys!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

She was rather nice !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

More of the P-40 display.
Photo quality started to suffer from this point, as I'd just broken the plug on the cable connector from the pistol grip to the camera, and therefore removed the stock and grip, hand-holding the camera, which I found a tad difficult, due to my knackered hands. 
There was a German chap next to me, using a 400 mm lens, and I don't know how he managed, as he framed all of his shots using the viewing screen, rather than the viewfinder, with the camera held in front of him !

More soon .................


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2017)

Last one is very artsy. Always have to have one of those.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## parsifal (Jun 15, 2017)

Beautiful aircraft, in an American sort of way......


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks chaps.
A couple more of the P-40s, and the start of the Spitfire and Mustang display, with the Dutch Spitfire, and Norwegian P-51D.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

The Norwegian Spitfire and Mustang .....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

More Spits and the Mustang .........


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2017)

My pleasure Terry. Really great shots...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks again my friend. Some of them could be better, but a bank of darker cloud came in for a while during the end of the Spit and Mustang display, lasting during the four-ship Spitfire display which followed, causing some exposure problems.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2017)

I see.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2017)

I hate when that happens.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

A few fairly poor shots of the Spitfire formation, and I must apologise to Marcel for being (jokingly) blase, when I said "What, only four !", being accustomed to seeing 12 or more at Duxford !
This was quite a sight for aviation fans in the Netherlands, and I forget how lucky we are in the UK, to have so many Spitfires airworthy.
The Law of Sod deemed that the sky turned fairly dull for this display !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2017)

That's okay Terry. Wait until we got a squadron of D.XXI's.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

The next two posts show the Air Combat Europe team, with their ultralight aircraft with the odd name of 'Black Shape Prime', an extremely interesting and quite fast and agile tandem-seat aircraft, with a 'glass' cockpit, and powered by Rotax engines.
These were equipped for simulated air combat, and flown by former F-16 pilots - who had the benefit of a very attractive ground crew member !
The images are not as sharp as i would like, due to hand-holding the camera.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

More of the A.C.E. team .............


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

This is just an up-loading test, as I've had a problem, only being able to load one pic at a time.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nothing can ever be as aesthetic as a classic war bird. Modern planes just don't have any "sex appeal".


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

Agreed. But those A.C.E. jobbies were darned neat - and the ground crew member was even better !! 
Oh look, here she is again ...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 16, 2017)

She's ground crew? Heavens!!!!!!!!! I want her to look after me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

Good stuff,


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2017)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2017)

The closing act for the show was provided by the Belgian Air Force Aerobatic Team 'Diables Rouges' (Red Devils), who now fly the SIAI Marchetti SF 260 trainer. In the past the team has been equipped with the Hawker Hunter F6, and the Fouga Magister jet trainer.
Although they put on a good display of formation aerobatics, much of it was rather distant, and I didn't make much effort to get many shots.
The team is shown below, along with a couple of departing aircraft.
I'll sort a few 'abstract' shots, and post them later.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks all, and I hope you've enjoyed this look at the Oostwold airshow. 
I'm looking forward to (hopefully) going again in two years from now, but meanwhile, here's my last few from this year's show, with a series of abstract shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2017)

Great job there Terry. Wonderful album.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for them Pics Terry.!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice ones Dogsbody, should get the balance of my pics posted tomorrow


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Thanks all, and I hope you've enjoyed this look at the Oostwold airshow.
> I'm looking forward to (hopefully) going again in two years from now, but meanwhile, here's my last few from this year's show, with a series of abstract shots.


I'll definitely be there in two years, just like the last 7 times. So I hope to see you again next time. Although I can not guarantee that the nice ground crew member will be there again.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2017)

Not sure what I already uploaded, so apologies if some have been uploaded before.

Some random set of pictures over the day and of course a couple pics of our two British friends. Karl gave me the name of honor "Damn paparazzi" for that which I will wear with pride

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2017)

Some more...

























Terry being fascinated by the quality of Dutch groundcrew, especially of the ACE team....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2017)

Excellent Marcel.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2017)

Great stuff Marcel.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------

